# How do I add a flicker circuit to Christmas lights?



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it possible to add a flicker circuit to a string of Christmas lights?
How do I do it? Can the "flicker circuit" be purchased at Radio Shack, or do I need to build it? (I definitely want a flicker, not "flashing" or "chasing" or any of the other things that Christmas lights normally do.

-Chris

Add a little creepiness to your life...
www.hauntstyle.com


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm...how many lights do you want to put on the circuit? The fluorescent starter-type circuit can handle up to ~60 watts if you use a FS-5 starter, ~40 watts if you use a FS-2. Using this kind of circuit will make them all flicker at the same time, not individually.


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

All at the same time is fine.
Probably only a short string. 50 lights.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a link to a quick flicker circuit using a fluorescent starter:

http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have not built these, but I plan on it (purchasing some twinkle lights in after christmas sales). This basically is christmas lights on a flicker circuit. http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?page_id=72


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you considered plugging the strand into an FX box? Someone posted about these on a thread around Halloween time and a lot of us picked them up then. Ambient sound (you set the incoming audio sensitivity) will cause the lights to flicker. Right now ABC Distributing or LTD Commodities has them at a good price. These appear to be the same "boxes" as the Halloween lightning FX boxes just with a Christmas tree on them. You can also plug an audio source into them to control the effect. Here's a link to the ABC site:

http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...ec=1&Ntt=tree+fx&N=35&Nao=0&R=444420-4FX9---2


----------

